# Vấn đề khi cài đặt gtk-vnc

## tanviet12

Chào mọi người,

Mình vừa build gnome cho gentoo thì bị lỗi tại bước cài đặt gtk-vnc. Lỗi tail được thừ log như sau:

 *Quote:*   

> checking for inflate in -lz... yes
> 
> checking for GTHREAD... yes
> 
> checking for perl5... no
> ...

 

Mình đã cài đặt vala nhưng vẫn ko cài đặt được gtk-vnc. Thông tin về gtk-vnc

 *Quote:*   

> sunboy / # emerge --info gtk-vnc
> 
> Portage 2.1.11.55 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.4-202.fc18.x86_64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Làm ơn giúp mình.. mình . hiên tại mình không có hướng khắc phục.

Cảm ơn và thân chào!

----------

## tanviet12

chao moi nguoi,

van de da duoc giai quyet tai https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7284940.html#7284940

 :Smile: 

----------

